# One flew over, then into, the campervan



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We had a little visitor while camping in Wales over the bank holiday weekend.

This pigeon flew straight into the van and settled down on our over the cab shelf. I reckon it thought it had finally arrived at its loft.

The dog thought lunch had come early. So did Rob, until I persuaded him that it wasn't the done thing to eat some poor racing bird which had made a wrong landing choice.

Lesley


----------

